# Nilfisk rubber hose



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Evening all,

Having debated about replacing the hose on my E140.2 for some time now, I recently took the plunge and decided to go for it; a couple of days later and I was the happy owner of a 12m rubber replacement from the extremely helpful people at qwashers. I sent an email to them asking about prices etc at around 8:30pm on Sunday last week and by 9:00pm I had a reply from Damian and had placed the order.:thumb:

For all who know of the standard hose you will know how bloody annoying they are, always curling up and hitting the car as you try to move around. All I will say is this - if you have a Nilfisk washer with the standard hose *DON'T HESITATE, JUST GET ONE OF THESE!* seriously, it is without a doubt one of the best things I have bought; fitting was so easy and took 5 mins, it fits the reel so easy to store and when you roll it out it stays straight :doublesho

It may be a bit steep at £69 (for a 12m with all fittings attached ready to go) but my god will it make things so much easier.

Thanks to Damian for sorting it all out, top fella :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

£69 for a hose?

That explains the fast response then.

But saying that I don't have a nilfisk.

Yet...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been saying this on all the Nilfisk hose threads here al-infinitum.

So much so, that I downgraded my Nilfisk E140 with a reel to a Nilfisk E130 without reel so that I could buy and retro-fit a rubber hose without dis-assembly of the reel mechanism (this was last year, before qwashers sold the custom made E140 rubber hoses)

Enjoy it in good health.

ps- I sold the original hose on eBay :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Ratchet said:


> £69 for a hose?
> 
> That explains the fast response then.
> 
> ...


Can you find one cheaper? I couldn't, not that length.

You know what they say about judging people........walk a mile in their shoes...with their PW first


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Tips said:


> I've been saying this on all the Nilfisk hose threads here al-infinitum.
> 
> So much so, that I downgraded my Nilfisk E140 with a reel to a Nilfisk E130 without reel so that I could buy and retro-fit a rubber hose without dis-assembly of the reel mechanism (this was last year, before qwashers sold the custom made E140 rubber hoses)
> 
> ...


I think it may have been your thread I got the info from, it really makes a huge difference doesn't it?

And I may have to do the same with the old hose


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I just bought a 10M rubber hose from qwashers gor £38.50. It's for my C110
Can't wait to replace it with the standard hose.

Thanks for the thread you've just made me happier about spending £40 on a hose lol.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Glad I can make someone smile :lol:

cost:stress relief for me is worth twice that!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

alxg said:


> I think it may have been your thread I got the info from, it really makes a huge difference doesn't it?
> 
> And I may have to do the same with the old hose


I couldn't believe how frustrating the old plastic hose was to use, infact I think I ordered the rubber hose in a fit of anger.

At least someone is taking heed of my advice here :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i had the same problem with my nilfisk, when i started leaking i used it as an excuse to buy a kranzle


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> i had the same problem with my nilfisk, when i started leaking i used it as an excuse to buy a kranzle


Well if mine leaks, the bloody hose is being fitted to whatever I get next :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the same from qwashers and i totally agree with you.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> I couldn't believe how frustrating the old plastic hose was to use, infact I think I ordered the rubber hose in a fit of anger.
> 
> At least someone is taking heed of my advice here :thumb:


I got my C110 delivered during the week and had a go of it for the first time today and after the short coiled up pi55 taking hose hitting the car etc safe to say I ordered the rubber hose out of anger too lolol what was gonna be a 2x foam, 2bm, Tough Coat top up etc ended up being rinse, foam, rinse :wall:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Just to clarify, Can you still wind the new rubber hose up on the existing reel????
If so I want one


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

tommyzooom said:


> Just to clarify, Can you still wind the new rubber hose up on the existing reel????
> If so I want one


I would imagine so mate, basically just exchanging the short hose for a longer one. Someone with the reel will probably clarify though.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Its just some of the rubber hoses are too stiff to bend to such a tight radius as the reel


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aaaah I see. I honestly couldn't say.
Someone will be along shortly hopefully.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

got a link to these hoses please


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Yes you can, which is easier to reel in too. :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

chippy30 said:


> got a link to these hoses please


Just Google qwashers mate, they have an eBay based site but I don't use the bay so made other arrangements, they are helpful bods so you shouldn't struggle.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> I got my C110 delivered during the week and had a go of it for the first time today and after the short coiled up pi55 taking hose hitting the car etc safe to say I ordered the rubber hose out of anger too lolol what was gonna be a 2x foam, 2bm, Tough Coat top up etc ended up being rinse, foam, rinse :wall:


It really makes you cringe when you see the nasty coiled up hose lift up and swing into your car doesn't it..:devil:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one....:thumb:

Here is my review of the extension and keeping original....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239014


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

alxg said:


> It really makes you cringe when you see the nasty coiled up hose lift up and swing into your car doesn't it..:devil:


Nothing worse mate. I ended up just packing everything away and going in the house in a huff :wall:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

james_death said:


> Nice one....:thumb:
> 
> Here is my review of the extension and keeping original....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239014


Brilliant review.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Find them here as well

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/qwashers/A...89994013&_sid=213105253&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My Nilfisk 7m Extension for the 140 was £50 which although pricey (now £70) is still great added to my super flex 10m hose.

Id defo go for a 20m replacement if i was still using the standard hose.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Am so happy I found this thread :thumb:I have a 140.2 and it doing my head in now the plastic outer on the hose is all broken up and am sick to death of it getting tangled up, has anybody had any problem with the handle leaking


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

wow! glad i found this thread. bye bye annoying hose.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

ha, one of them has "DETAILING WORD" in the item title.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Got mine delivered today, looks excellent quality.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Got mine delivered today, looks excellent quality.


Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I can keep the washer well out of sight near as in the back yard behind big double gates, still enough hose coming under the gate to get all round the car on the main road....:lol: SWWWEEET...:lol:

Mind its 20mt extension plus original hose....:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> Enjoy it in good health.


Thank you kind sir :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

With the e140, does 20m of new hose fit on the spool ?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Got mine delivered today, looks excellent quality.


A little review and link on here to the thread would be great. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

PaulN said:


> A little review and link on here to the thread would be great. :thumb:


No worries mate I'll try get on it this weekend :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> No worries mate I'll try get on it this weekend :thumb:


Cool Doing a good few pics including fitting it. and connections.

I dont need one myself but it will be good for others that do.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Cool Doing a good few pics including fitting it. and connections.
> 
> I dont need one myself but it will be good for others that do.


Steadyyy


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

PaulN said:


> A little review and link on here to the thread would be great. :thumb:


The review of the extension i got...:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239014


----------

